# Pandoc sur Catalina ?



## Nicolarts (20 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Par curieux, vous réussissez faire fonctionner Pandoc sur Catalina ? Je suis intéressé vos témoignage sur ce outil.

A mon côte, je n'ai pas osé installer car j'ai vu les forums en anglais qu'il y a les problèmes avec Pandoc avec les erreurs.

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## vincentn (21 Novembre 2019)

Pandoc, en version 2.7.3, n'est pour l'instant pas compatible en installation via Homebrew. La prochaine version, numérotée 2.8 le sera. Quand elle sortira ? Pas d'idée.

https://github.com/jgm/pandoc/issues/5874


----------



## Nicolarts (22 Novembre 2019)

Je vois. On va devoir encore attendre pour la nouvelle version. 

Merci pour ton commentaire, Vincent


----------



## vincentn (25 Novembre 2019)

C'est bon. La version 2.8 de Pandoc, compatible Catalina, est sortie durant le week-end. Tu peux l'installer sans problème, ce que je viens de faire.


----------



## Nicolarts (29 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour Vincent,

J'ai lu le release de Pandoc mais ils n'ont pas annoncé que il est compatible sur Catalina.

Ja vais attendre l'avis aux autres témoignages sur cet outil sur Catalina.

Merci pour ton post et bonne soirée


----------



## vincentn (30 Novembre 2019)

Aucun problème via une installation avec HomeBrew. Une version pour Catalina existe maintenant.

https://formulae.brew.sh/formula/pandoc#default


----------

